
Show HN: WordPress Running on .Net Core - pchp
http://wpdotnet.com
======
bishala
Is this using Peachpie?

------
lmz
> WpDotNet distributes your application without the need to have the original
> source code on the server. This is both more secure and allows you to sell
> or distribute your application without revealing the sources.

Is the last sentence there allowed by the WP license?

~~~
pchp
Maybe it should be rephrased, but if you just want to setup WordPress on your
server, the sources to WordPress and all plugins are still available in the
original format somewhere, but they're not sitting on your server.

------
ezekg
We were so busy wondering if we could do it we never stopped to ask if we
should.

In all seriousness, this compiler looks incredibly well-made! It's quite an
achievement to be able to successfully compile WordPress, so props for that.
Are there any known limitations to e.g. plugins that can't be compiled? Are
other frameworks like Laravel or Symphony able to be compiled to .NET?

What was the motivation behind the compiler? A legacy PHP app being moved to a
.NET team?

~~~
pchp
There are plugins that can't be compiled _yet_ , but otherwise no limitations,
unless a plugin requires you to change the PHP source code while the site is
live. This isn't allowed in wpdotnet due to security reasons.

Laravel is quite close to being run, Symfony should follow soon after.
Mediawiki is already tested and runs.

------
quickthrower2
Would it work with existing themes and plugins?

~~~
pchp
Yes, themes are almost certainly working, but some plugins might not if they
use functions not yet implemented. Sometimes there are also bugs in the
compiler still, it's only in version 0.9.

